# What is in your sights this coming hunting season?



## mtlogcabin (Aug 26, 2014)

Picture taken yesterday at Logan's pass GNP


----------



## steveray (Aug 26, 2014)

Must be a gangster goat.....Got some serious bling with that necklace!.......Great pics!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 26, 2014)

Pigs, turkeys, grouse, liberals...uh, doves.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Must be a gangster goat.....Got some serious bling with that necklace!.......Great pics!


NSA tracking


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 26, 2014)

A little bruin named Brut





http://vid1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/4justice2/20140817_090729_zpsa52a6c75.mp4


----------



## Min&Max (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, mtlogcabin I am jealous. If you are going to do something like this you better have room for a house guest during hunting season.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2014)

a dinosaur bone steak

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2348/2427083982_1241cb386f_z.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 27, 2014)

Always in my sights.

View attachment 1088


View attachment 1088


/monthly_2014_08/Yulia_01175-Edit-Edit.jpg.d70c50d53e76cd6cc7c11ab4afd8ab89.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 27, 2014)

MT....did you Sync your GPS to that #3 Goat


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Always in my sights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully due to your advanced age and macular degeneration you know what you're looking at  

Brent.


----------

